# 500 free soap making recipes



## roger352 (Mar 12, 2013)

http://www.soap-making.co.uk/1-25.html

Hope this helps, my first post here.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

That is a nice site. I just want to caution anyone who tries a new soap recipe to run it through SoapCalc or another lye calculator before trying.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks for the link & Welcome to Homesteading. lots of great folks here.


----------



## JaidLynn (Oct 31, 2014)

roger352 said:


> http://www.soap-making.co.uk/1-25.html
> 
> Hope this helps, my first post here.


Aww, not sure what is wrong, but when I opened this link in a new tab, it told me the page was not there anymore. Any suggestions? Thanks for posting this anyway.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

It's an old link.

Check out kathy miller's site for recipes & more.

Check out my soapmaking page for recipes, suppliers, et al


----------

